# Bessere Lüftung für das CLEVO P150hm



## phila_delphia (24. März 2012)

*Bessere Lüftung für das CLEVO P150hm*

Bei den High-End Notebooks aller möglichen Anbieter liegen die Clevo Barebones hoch im Kurs. Ich habe selbst ein solches und habe mich - da ich meine Grafikkarte übertakten wollte - darum bemüht, die Lüftungsmglichkeiten zu optimieren. Meine Arbeitsschritte und das Ergebnis stelle ich hier vor:

1.) Bei Betrachtung meines Clevo habe ich festgestellt, dass die Unterseite des Notebooks nur über der CPU einige Lüftungschlitze hat, während sich über der GPU keine befinden (Bild 1). So kommt es, dass sich unter der Bodenabdeckung viel Hitze staut.

2.) Da ich meine GTX580m übertakten wollte, habe ich in einem ersten Versuch (vgl. den zugehörigen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/177348-gtx-580m-uebertakten.html) Löcher in die Bodenplatte gebohrt und mein Notebook auf ein "Notepal u2" von coolermaster gehievt... Der Effekt war zufriedenstellend. Gleichzeitig dachte ich, dass ich mit etwas mehr Aufand auch eine bessere Leistung erziehlen könnte.

3.) Also habe ich die silbernen Lüftergitter der "Notepal"-Ventilatoren (Bild 2) abgeschraubt um sie als Lüftergitter für mein Clevo zu verwenden.

4.) Ich habe Maß genommen und in den Unterboden des Clevo Löcher gebohrt, die genau den Durchmesser der Lüftergitter des "Notepal" haben (Bild 3-6).

5.) Dann habe ich die Lüftergitter in die Bohlöcher des Clevo eingepaßt und sie mit Kabelbindern (Bild 3) am Unterboden befestigt. So sind CPU und GPU geschützt und können dennoch optimal belüftet werden.

6.) Als "krönenden Abschluss" habe ich aus dem Boden des "Notepal" genau an der Stelle unterhalb der Lüftungsöffnungen ein Stück des Aluminiumgitters gerausgeschnitten (Bild 7-8). Natürlich so, dass ich die Ventilatoren dennoch einspannen kann. So wird der Luftstrom der Ventilatirenungehindert auf CPU und GPU geleitet.

7.) Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich vollauf zufrieden. Unter voller Last von GPU und CPU (zur Auslastung beider Recheneinheiten zugleich verwende ich die Folding@Home CPU- und GPU-Clients) beträgt die Temperatur der beiden Recheneinheiten bei 22 Grad Raumtemperatur auch nach Stunden nicht über 79 Grad (vgl- Bild 10). Das ist im Verlgeich zu den 87 Grad CPU- und 90+ Grad GPU-Temperatur, die das Notebook mit der Standartabdeckung erreicht, ein gewaltiger Unterschied.

8.) Selbst wenn ich das Notebook ohne das untergestellten "Notepal" verwende ist die Temperatur um 6-8 Grad kühler als im Originalzustand, da sich die Hitze nicht mehr unter der Plastikblende staut.

!!! Zu Beginn hatte ich vermutet, dass mein Eingriff sich auf den Airflow der gehäuseinternen Ventilatiren auswirken / ihn zunichtemachen könnte. Ich vermutete, dass die Ventilatoren durch die kleinen, standartmäßigen Lüftungschlitze über der CPU, teils auch Luft durch das Gehäuse saugen würden. Dieses Bedenken hat sich jedoch nicht bestätigt. Die Ventilatoren sind so angebracht, dass sie die Luft ausschließlich durch die Öffnungen im Notebookboden aufnehmen. !!!


Zutaten:
Clevo P150hm Barebone
Coolermaster Notepal u2
1 kleine Kreuz-Schraubenzieher
1 mittlerer Kreu-Schraubenzieher
1 Bohrmaschine
1 Seitenschneider
1 Feile
8 dünne Kabelbinder
1 Bodeplatte für Clevo P150hm (Wer Angst hat, die Bodenplatte seines Notebooks zu zerstören bekommt eine Ersatzabdeckung zum Beispiel bei mysn oder Clevo Germany für 24,95 - Versand inclusive.

Grüße

phila


P.S.: Ich übernehme natürlich keinerlei Garantie, dass Eurer Umbau funktioniert. Ich bastelt - wie ich - auf eigen Gefahr 

P.P.S.: Für die Trolle sei gleich zu Beginn noch gesagt, dass ich mir keinen Desktop-PC kaufen möchte, weil man den besser übertakten/modden kann


----------



## Alex555 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Bessere Lüftung für das CLEVO P150hm*

schöner Mod, kreativ die Temperaturproblematik gelöst. Vor allem im Sommer, wenn die Zimmertemperatur nochmals um 5*C oder mehr steigt hast du dank diesem Mod immer noch Reserven.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bessere Lüftung für das CLEVO P150hm*

meld dich mal bei asatek. die entwickeln grade eine Wasserkühlung für läppis.


----------



## phila_delphia (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bessere Lüftung für das CLEVO P150hm*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> meld dich mal bei asatek. die entwickeln grade eine Wasserkühlung für läppis.


 
Wie geil! Ich seh mich schon mit so nem 20 Liter Tornisterauf dem Rücken rum rennen... 

Viele Grüße an Dich!


_Edit: Hahaha! Das gibts tatsählich... Hier noch der Link __http://video.golem.de/pc-hardware/7593/asetek-labs-zeigt-wassergekuehlten-alienware-laptop.html_


----------



## Shubidoo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bessere Lüftung für das CLEVO P150hm*

Danke für diesen einfachen und effektiven Mod. Habe es so ähnlich angestellt wie du nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen hab. Zeitaufwand: nicht ganz eine Stunde, nicht ganz so sauber ausgeführt, aber das Ergebnis zählt:

Flüsterleise ist mein 150HM geworden, eeeeeendlich


----------

